# Bathtime for the showcat



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure about all these bubbles









Make sure you don't miss anywhere









bathing all finished









Ahhhhhh, nice and warm









Nice warm air coming out of that hairdryer, I can dry myself too









I can dry my own bits, don't want them getting burnt









Almost dry now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cant see any pics all red crosses!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> cant see any pics all red crosses!


Same here


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> cant see any pics all red crosses!


That's weird, I can see them?, will have too put them on PB


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

That should fix it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's better :thumbup: Lovely pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yah!!! AWWW!!! his looking gorgeous!!!   :thumbup: 

what is your pre-show routine? how long before do you wash him?? he isnt bothered at all is he!! :lol:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

He's a bi-colour so he gets a bath at the begining of the week, the others (colourpoints) get only talced and groomed from wednesday, The Bi-colours tend to get a bath at the begining of the week then talced and groomed, it's only his second show, don't know how long it will be before he is talc and groomed only to...


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aw, love the one of him snuggled up inside the towel *melts*

Angie x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow .Im seriously impressed.If I tried that kind of routine with Meeko ,lets just say,I like my hands/arms with skin.It keeps the blood of the carpets :lol::lol:He has had a "bum" wash but that is all.Strange though, he does love water,only not with the shampoo added.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: now if you could just explain to Louie that we are not trying to drown him when he needs a wash  :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

great pics, so glad i show siamese though. you at the show in stoneleigh on sat?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

No, we decided on doing the one in Ware, a bit closer than Stoneleigh


----------

